# maximum bandwidth of ram



## silverwolf82587 (Jul 4, 2004)

i understand memory bandwidth...

(my pc - 512 MB value)
pc3200 would be maximum 3200 MB/s or 3.2 GB/s
sisandra reports maximum bus bandwidth to be 3200 MB/s
i overclocked my memory to 436mhz from the stock 400
sisandra reports maximum bus bandwidth to be 3488 MB/s

(Bros pc - 2x 512 MB dual channel value)
sisandra reports maximum bus bandwidth to be 3216 MB/s

(friends pc - 2x 512 MB dual channel corsair xms)
sisandra reports maximum bus bandwidth to be 6400 MB/s

my question is this:

wouldnt the bandwidth be the same on value or great ram?
because it is pc3200 ram...

i dont understand why it says 6400 MB/s
that would be like pc6400 or around...

plz help me to understand why these are so different...
does dual channel increase maximum memory bandwidth?


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Yes theoretical maximum bandwidth is doubled for dual channel memory mode (thats the point of it) - so the reported 6400MB are normal. I have the same value reported on my board.

So it seems for some reason your "bros" PC is not using dual channel correctly. What motherboard and CPU is he using ?


----------



## silverwolf82587 (Jul 4, 2004)

thats weird...

all that i know is that his mobo is an abit...

however i know his ram...

the one stick is PNY value PC2700 and the other is Viking value PC2700 they are overclocked to 3200

when it posts it says dual channel...


ill try to get the exact model of his mobo for u...

thanx.


----------



## silverwolf82587 (Jul 4, 2004)

the model of his mobo is Abit NF7


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

What CPU is on that NF7 and what CPU is in your friends PC ?


----------



## silverwolf82587 (Jul 4, 2004)

my bro has a athlon xp mobile 2400 and my friend has athlon xp mobile 2600

both are overclocked to around 2.41 ghz...


----------

